# Differences Honda 1332TAS and 1332 AT/D



## cyr308 (Jan 19, 2016)

Can anybody run down the differences between the 1332TAS and 1332ATD or point me to a link that explains the differences. 

Thanks in advance, 
Cyril.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

1332TAS is the previous gen Honda snowblower 13hp 32" wide, track assisted with 120V electric start. 

1332ATD is the new, current model, Honda snowblower with 13hp 32" wide bucket, track assisted with on board battery and ignition start.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

cyr308 said:


> Can anybody run down the differences between the 1332TAS and 1332ATD or point me to a link that explains the differences.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Cyril.


HS1332TAS

Up to 2015 model
Made in Japan
Track hydrostatic drive
GX390 engine
32" wide clearing path
Electric 120V start
Manual crank chute rotation
Manual chute deflector (single)
Solid axle drive (no steering)
3 position foot actuated auger height
Head light
12" impeller


HSS1332

2016 model
Made in US
Track hydrostatic drive
GX390 engine
32" wide clearing path
12V key on electric start with on board battery
Power chute rotation (joysick controlled)
Power chute double deflector (joystick controlled)
"Power" steering
Infinite auger height adjustment
LED head light
13.5" impeller
Shear pin less augers.
Taller auger housing

Honda HS1332TAS - Features & Specs ()

Honda HS1332AT and ATD Model Info | Two-stage 32" Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers

:blowerhug:


----------

